# Set-ups



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

how do you set up with your decoys?
whats the general layout...do they face the wind? are they just scattered around is there any specific way to place your decoys


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What kind of hunting crow or dove? DO you ever hunt around Battle Lake?


----------



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

Crow hunting, no we dairy farm in Butler 15 miles north of New York Mills so i dont get out a whole lot


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Oh I just figured that you were from Ottertail. I work on a dairy farm in Battle Lake. How is the goose and duck hunting up there?

On to crow hunting, I have just started this year, and from what I have read is get a owl decoy and put a few crow dekes around it and get a wounded crow E-caller and the crows it the area with come running.


----------



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

The geese are getting a slim I have to travel couple miles to get them but the duck is just awesome


----------

